# Ring horse???!!!



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the horse section, but hope somebody can give me some advice, I've just brought a Welsh X Clydesdale, I've had him 5 weeks I hacked him out on country lanes and saw he was good with traffic with two other horses, he was very allergy and said he wasn't a kick along, this is my first horse and have riden on and off through out my life. When he arrived at his new yard he was ok apart from a gash to his leg that he injured on his short journey in the horse box. Five weeks on he is still very nervous of his surroundings when away from the field, I've walked him around in hand every day for him to get used to the place as it's an ex race yard all horses are on separate yards. He goes on the walker every day or I lunge him it takes him 20 minutes to relax, an experienced friend took him out just around the estate whilst I ride another horse as I wasn't fully confident at riding on his first hack out and he was so insecure very nervous and shying at the most silly thing, have I given him enough time to settle or is he a nervous and anxious horse, he was also sweated up and he was only out for 15 minutes !!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I remember my mare being very “highly strung” in the first few weeks of having her.

I kept things very quiet and relaxed and spent lots of time with her just chatting, grooming, etc. so she got to know and trust me.

One day, we just “clicked” and apart from the odd “wind up her tail” moment she was a delight 

I’d just give him more time to get to know you and his surroundings.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Remember his whole world has been turned upside down. How has his management changed? Is he getting more or less turnout? Was he out in a herd or on his own? How about his hard feed and haylage? Is he wearing the same tack? Does it fit properly? Can he see other horses from his stable? Is it a big busy yard?
How long had he been in his previous home? Horses are sensitive creatures - mine would be very upset at moving yards and being handled by other people, although if he moves yards with me he’s fine, and if people handle him on my yard he’s fine (I put him on holiday livery and no one could catch him yet when I went to get him he ran over yelling!).


----------



## C L F (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi everyone, update on Oliver, he is actually a Clydesdale X Connemara, not a Welsh X, I've moved him to a new yard just before Xmas and he is so much calmer, he still is a bit silly sometimes when I hack him out with a friend's horse, which is a mare. He gets a bit jiggy when I'm first setting off but I'm learning to stop him doing that by just sitting quiet and deep in the saddle, I just wanted some advice about leading him in hand as soon as I take him away from his routine of walking from the field to his tie up, he starts getting silly like trying to cut across me but I stopped him before he got too strong, any tips welcome on helping him become less anxious. Many thanks


----------

